# Just got a Galaxy Tab 2



## J H Bogran (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm using it mostly for Kindle reading and I can see the difference from my other kindle, my eyes get tired faster. I was wondering if anybody here knows what is the best (or Samsung suggested) setting for reading on the Kindle that is less tiring for the eyes. 
Anyone? 

BTW, I'm not sure if it my device's screen sensibility, or my fingers, but I've noticed that sometimes when I'm browsing I touch to open a click, but nothing happens. Touch again, nothing happens. Then increase the font and touch again and then it clicks.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I've found that reading on LCD tablet screens can be quite comfortable if you turn the brightness way down and choose a tinted background. I can read for hours on both my iPad and Nexus 7 screens. Using the night setting (light text on dark background) can help, also.


Mike


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

When I read on my Android phone, I use the night setting Mike mentioned. I find it easier on the eyes, also.


----------



## J H Bogran (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you Hooded Claw and Mike. 

I started to use the black background with white letters last night. Seems to be doing the trick.

As for my second questions, does anybody know about the screen sensibility? Is there a way that you can calibrate the screen? I remember when I set up my kids Nintendo 3DS it had a calibrating option, but I haven't come across anything similar in the tablet.

Thanks again,


----------



## Backwoods (Aug 22, 2013)

I just bought my wife one.  She also dims the background only she uses a crazy purple lettering.  Thank you also for the tip on font size.  We will keep it in mind.


----------

